# When you don't have a horse like Totilas



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

hahah i love it!!! ****, he was so serious! i would be cracking up laughing


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Hilarious video, but you could not pay me to ride a horse as stiff and unbalanced as Totilas (not that it's the horses fault, he's been ridden the wrong way for a long time).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Must be an inside dressage joke that is above my head. Are they comparing the stickhorse to Totilas cause they are both rigid and inflexible?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

tehe >< this is funny cause I just got home from a dressage show ****


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^^ oh you guys! its a joke, just laugh! haha 
let down the totalis is a bad horse gaurd for a miniute and just have a laugh


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

*snortgiggle*


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

So do you think he got a new record score? *snort* Haha


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That absolutely hilarious!!! thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I couldn't help it and had to watch while I was at work. My pod-mates hadn't a clue why I was giggling and I couldn't begin to explain. That was awesome!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That was really cute.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

The performance by that stick horse was impeccable! 100% please!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Best dressage test ever!!! Moohoohaha! Was that one of those new oak stallions I heard about? Maybe the cedar would be more flexible! hehehehehehe


----------



## Candace09 (Jan 10, 2010)

Love it. his flying changes were superb! hahahaha


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

haha that is awesome! I would not be able to hop around like that without laughing!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

That guy has some good suspension. ;-)


----------



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

LOL! That is a trully hilarious vidio.
Is that horse really bad because i thought he looked amazing.


----------

